# Critique New Mustang!



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

This is the mustang I received for the Youth and Yearling Challenge. I have a thread about his training thus far. You should check it out!

Anyways this is Rueger! I was assigned to him, so I didn't get to pick. Although in my opinion he was the best looking of the whole herd. He is around 13.2-14 hands, so very very small. (I don't know his exact size.) On his brand, his year of birth is 2012. He was captured 5/01/12, and is a gelding. The photo's are not very good..Hopefully you can get some critique out of them! I don't mind if his conformation isn't good, but I would like to know! Thanks so much!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

If he's 13.2 to 14 hands as a yearling he could well mature over 15hh - not THAT small! [growth charts put a 15hh at maturity horse at 13.2 at 12 months]

I like his legs. His shoulder is a bit upright and he's short through the croup, and there's something strange about how his neck ties in. He's a bit hammer-headed and slightly butt-high but overall he's quite a nice yearling.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Because he is a grade horse with an unknown birth date, he is considered a two year old as of April 1. I would call him a very short two due to his leggy appearance. 

I like him. He is short backed and strong coupled appearing in these photos. Adequate bone, slightly over straight through the hocks, steep shoulder and a neck on the short side. A bit hammer headed and the head shows draft influence. 

Not a bad little horse at all. Certainly worth taking the time to train. Looks quick and agile.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Much closer to being a two-year-old! Not everyone looks for a huge horse-I prefer my mounts to be 14 hands or less-there are still plenty of short people in the world. Good luck w/your project.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Mum's filly was 14hh at 2... she's 15hh now! It's possible he may make 15hh. But even if he doesn't, he's beautiful and will be a lovely pony for someone


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

My coming 2 year old(on the 23rd) has just reached 14hh. He's string tested to reach 15 hh even. He definitely sounds like he'll at least reach 14.2. He's a handsome boy!


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Wow thank you guys! Hopefully he does grow some more. When I said very very small I meant to me. I'm used to my 16+ hands mare! He will probably be pretty stocky when he's older, so that's good. I also think he's pretty good looking for a young guy. Also what does hammer headed mean? And you think he has some draft in him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Malice (Mar 10, 2012)

Saying a horse is hammer headed means that the horses neck connects into the horses poll abruptly causing more of an angled look then a nice, smooth and correct neck\poll connection. Its rather common in horses that have short necks, which your boy has also.
Draft blood is extremely common in most mustangs, though certain herds show more of an influence then others so it is very likely the herd your guy came from a herd that has draft thrown into the lineage somewhere.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Our Colorado caught BLM mustang gelding is very similar physically to this guy, but a bit draftier still, I think... is there a reason that nature seems to favor these short hammer headed necks and steep shoulders? Or is it more coincidence as to what exists nearby?


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

That is a term I didn't know! It would be awesome if he has some draft in him, I've always adored drafts. I can't answer why nature favors it, but I'm sure there is a reason. I'd love to know why too.

I got this photo tonight that shows me up next to him. It's practically level ground, and I would say I'm a foot (maybe a little more) taller than him. I'm 5'6 so he would be around 54" which would be 14 hands. So I would say he is probably a little under 14 hands. Hopefully he still has some growing to do!


----------



## Kodachrome310 (Jun 29, 2014)

I think he is adorable! his neck is a little short and upright for my taste and he seems a little camped out in the back but otherwise he looks fine. As for his size, Keep in mind that a lot of mustangs will grow until they are 6-7 years old. It seems odd that they would give you a 2 yo for a yearling competition...


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is cute ! have fun with him. He looks like he is very sturdy.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

When I saw this I thought you'd gotten another mustang! lol


----------

